# Zailey's First Boating Trip recap & pics



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, Zailey went on her first boating trip this week! 5 days on Lake Powell, and I'm fairly certain she had the time of her life. She LIVED in the water, and had so much fun. I really think we brought the right dog along. 
The drive down there wasn't too bad. Of course to conserve on gas (and ONLY to conserve on gas, because that's the ONLY reason I can think of that anyone would drive a freaking Prius!) we took hubby's car. Zailey was not so happy about that. Great Dane + Pruis = FAIL. 








Her arm bugs me in that picture, by the way. 
But, once she just laid down, and stopped being dumb, the drive was pleasant. 








We stayed in a cheap motel in Kanab that night. We travel cheap, what can I say?? That was an interesting experience in and of itself. My facebook status that night read:


> Avoid the Treasure Trail Motel in Kanab like the plague. Decent room. WORST customer service ever."If its just you two, why do you need a bathroom door?" Really lady, we've been on the go all day, and for $70/ night... I'd like to poop in peace and privacy.


Need I go on? I don't think so. 
The next morning we hit the lake bright and early! For her first time being in a boat, she did AWESOME. She loves water. She might be part guppy. I think her face says it all. 








After a few hours of playing in the water, we moved out to our real camp, about 30 miles out from the marina we launched at. She was not a happy dane when we made her get out of the water. 










She spent the last few days swimming, exploring the beach, sleeping, eating fresh fish, and being an all around good girl. She was named "River Monster" by my 2 year old nephew. Lake Powell week is my favorite week of the whole year. 



There would be so much to say, so much to share... but I'll just leave it at I'm recharged, missing the lake already, but so damn happy to be home o the rest of my pack. The baby Danes grew like freaking weeds.... and Annie is about 4 weeks away from being the smallest of the pack, at 55lbs. Braxton. Is. HUGE. 



On that note... only 12 more months til Lake Powell. 
Unless, of course, I buy my own boat by then. Hopefully that happens in the next year. I will name it the Doggie Paddle. Fitting, ain't it?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Zailey looks right at home being on the lake!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ha Ha she is such a cutie! When I had a dane, we shoved my 165# girl in the back of my old dodge shadow several times LOL, she was less that amused.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

oh jeeeeeze, zailey is a girl after my own heart -- those ears look just like minnie's! in fact, they look like they could be sisters!

So glad to hear you guys had such a good time....and speaking of braxton, isn't it time to post new pics of him? ;-)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE THESE PICTURES!!:biggrin: :thumb:

You HAVE to add to that story about the motel....you DID have a door...but it didnt shut in the least!LOL :laugh:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Amazing story and pictures!  Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Love, love the pictures! I can tell that Zailey was in heaven! She is so sweet....I wish I could just give her a snuggle. I am so glad you had such a great time! :0)


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

she looks like she had so much fun! these pictures make me wish i had a water dane too!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

love the smile on her face!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so glad you took her! She must have had a blast.....She needs to give Zuri swimming lessons LOL


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

She is so funny. In the one picture she's got this HUGE smile, and in the next, she's pouting!! Fun Times!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got caught up on reading this thread. LOVE the picture of her in the Prius and the hotel story!! I just love it when a post makes me actually laugh out loud!! Great way to start my morning.


----------

